# Drifting Livingston For Blues



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

*Shadslinger* made the mistake of asking me to go along on a drifting trip for big blues today, and I took him up on the offer! I doubt seriously he knew what an invalid I have turned into, due to my back. Hopefully, waiting on one old fart wasn't too much worse than keeping up with several kids new to fishing in his boat.

In my opinion, conditions were perfect. Although I had an idea of the basics of this technique, I learned a lot today. We caught blues from 8 or 9 pounds up to 18 pounds or so. It seems this style of fishing means if you catch a fish it will either be a keeper size or one too big to keep. No, there is no law about keeping too big of fish, but the bigger ones generally are released. It is a really laid back relaxing way to fish, and we took several keeper sized ones in for cleaning. "They" say a watched pot never boils, and for me the rods seemed that way. I would be watching one rod getting hit on, but another one would bow down to a big hit.

I really recommend people give this a try with Loy, he obviously has it down to an art.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Really good fun today Donald! That was a very fine looking blue cat too.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Loy and Donald in the same boat at the same time? What a trip! That's like The Who's who in fishing network, way to go guys. If there was a hall of fame on lake Livingston you would see these two guys. Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks like a successful trip to me.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for the report WF/SS!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice going Donald welcome to the Brotherhood ,slime is in your blood now LOL . It can be relaxing one minute and all heck breaks out with rod slamming drag ripping action .


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome job guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Whitebassfisher and catfish??? What's next............Lol great report glad y'all got to go out I know it must have been a good time thanks for sharing Donald.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Great job guys !!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Jelly!! Maybe one of these days I will get the call for a money trip!!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like a good time was had.

Dale


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Nice job, thanks for the report


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Nice fish Don

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

